# LED lighting compatible with anubias?



## SeahorseDeb (Nov 1, 2011)

I am researching my decision to perhaps switch my lighting system to the Marineland LED's. I don't know what type of light spectrum they emit so I do not know if they are compatible with a few anubias I have. My current algea growth is decent, I keep the plants free of algea however since I have mbunas I allow some algea growth for them to nibble on. I have a 90/gal and am looking at the double bright 48-60. All I can gather so far is that the LED could slow the algea growth down, but that isn't bad news. Thanks for weighing in on this, I love reading articles all over this forum!!

Btw, if u are wondering why I would change from a system that already works for me, the current light system is mounted to my removable pine canopy, and it is too blasted heavy for me to lift every week when I do my water changes. I will eventually take that dinosaur system off the canopy and use it to winter over some plants in the basement from my backyard since they just love that light!


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have Anubias and a couple other low light plants under a BeamsWork LED fixture and there doing well. You should be just fine making the switch to LEDs. :thumb:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

CjCichlid said:


> I have Anubias and a couple other low light plants under a BeamsWork LED fixture and there doing well. You should be just fine making the switch to LEDs. :thumb:


+1

I have the Marineland double bright LEDs and at least a dozen anubias in my tank. The plants do fine. Anubias are low light plants and are slow growing so I've actually found they do better if they're not directly under the lights (slows down the algae growth on the leaves).

BTW if I was buying them now, I would get the BeamsWork fixtures instead. They look exactly the same and are quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Marineland has LEDs for plants, demonstrated at the ACS last July.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

CjCichlid said:


> I have Anubias and a couple other low light plants under a BeamsWork LED fixture and there doing well. You should be just fine making the switch to LEDs. :thumb:


The single bright one?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

TrashmanNYC said:


> CjCichlid said:
> 
> 
> > I have Anubias and a couple other low light plants under a BeamsWork LED fixture and there doing well. You should be just fine making the switch to LEDs. :thumb:
> ...


It's the "freshwater bright" model...


----------



## SeahorseDeb (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you very much for weighing in on this!! Looks like I am okay to introduce the LED, I only have three anubias, but I want to get the facts before I make a change. I don't have trouble with nitrates, however I like the look of the real plant rather than the imitation, although there are a few of those. So far, the mbuna haven't figured out the real ones are fish food, but they have some algea on the flagstone to nibble on and I feed them a good diet with spiralina. :thumb:


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

CjCichlid said:


> TrashmanNYC said:
> 
> 
> > CjCichlid said:
> ...


+1

We're growing anubias nana under a Beamswork freshwater bright as well, no issues.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

I have anubias growing under 2 marineland 24" led canopies on my 55g. Not fond of the way the canopies are designed, but no complaints about the lighting.


----------



## londonloco (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a 2.5gallon betta bowl on my computer table for over 2 years now. It started with a small anubias 3 leaved plant tied to a rock. This bowl gets ambient light only. I have NO fixture on it. The anubias now has over 15 leaves on it. You won't have trouble growing anubias with the Single Bright fixture, however, I've heard it won't grow many other plants.


----------



## cgmark (Aug 18, 2010)

I did a lot of research on what plants like and the spectrum you want are red LED and some blue, but not as much. Red works really well, so much so that I got some red led off ebay and made some small panels to go over areas that are planted.


----------



## FishLover66 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have a Marineland 27 Cube with the Double Bright LED lighting and was concerned that my plants wouldn't get enough light. All my plants are doing very well and algae is continuously growing--almost too well.


----------

